# Would you like more food/coffee/tea/etc?...



## Masood

Hi

For a social occasion where food is provided, what's the simplest way to ask in Polish:

*Would you like more...food/coffee/tea/etc?*

Please can you also give a transliteration to help me with pronunciation.

Thanks


----------



## LilianaB

Może  jeszcze dołożyć(food) Może dolać? (cofee, tea, milk)


----------



## Masood

LilianaB said:


> Może  jeszcze dołożyć(food) Może dolać? (cofee, tea, milk)


Many thanks, but how do you pronounce these words?

Może = 'More' in English?
What is dolać?


----------



## LilianaB

Moze -maybe I should serve you more, give you more(dolozyc)
Moze- maybe I should pour you more - dolac.

Czy reflektuje Pan/Pani na więcej lub na dokładkę. Would you like more of anything, mostly solid food, though, unless you say, więcej kawy. More coffee.

Może is maybe. Dolać is to add by pouring.

Czy chcesz jeszcze? Do you still want(food) literally. Czy chciałby Pan/Pani jeszcze, lub więcej. Pan/Pani is a polite form if you do not know the person or they didn't ask you to address them by the second form singular. Chcesz jeszcze is informal and you can ask a friend like that if they want more food, or a family member.


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Masood 

The Polish expression will vary depending on the context and the setting, although Liliana's suggestions are just fine. I wouldn't advise you to use the word "reflektuje", though - I think it has had its day, and now some people might not be even familiar with it and some think of it as too fancy. Also, it doesn't qualify as "simple". My suggestions would be:

For food: *Może dokładkę?* - (dokładka - a second helping of food)
For liquids: *Może jeszcze dolać* (for beverages) or *Może dolewkę?* (for soups) (dolewka - a second helping)

The pronunciation of "Może" is akin to that of Croatian može - http://www.forvo.com/word/može/#hr. I didn't find the Polish pronunciation


----------



## BezierCurve

Here you can listen to the Polish pronunciation of any given text:

http://www.ivona.com/en/


----------



## 涼宮

Besides the Bezier's website, I suggest you these 2. The 1rst one allows you to adjust the pitch, speed and volume, the second allows you to pick accents in several languages(Also pitch and other stuff), it has 3 in Polish.

http://www.linguatec.de/onlineservices/voice_reader/

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal

Polish uses sounds you don't hear in English, so it might be a little difficult to pronounce properly at the beginning, the sounds used in Punjabi don't help for Polish neither


----------



## majlo

Just on a side note, I absolutely don't have any objections to the word "reflektuje". To me it's perfectly fine.


----------



## dreamlike

It's fine to me, too, but as regards it being simple, it certainly does not qualify as such. Every single dictionary I looked it up in labelled it as "literary". To make things worse, not many people use it so it might draw attention to itself.


----------



## majlo

Damn, I must be unlucky. The first dictionary I looked it up in didn't label it as 'literary'. 

And to me it does fit in the context. 

Last but not least, how do you know not many people use it? How many is many? ;>


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with Majlo. It is the best option, I think in this context, and the most polite one, especially if you do not know the person well.


----------



## dreamlike

Where did I dismiss it as not fitting in the context?  I think it works perfectly here, but it's rather unusual way to ask this kind of question. People are more likely to ask "Dolać Ci/Panu jeszcze herbaty? than "Reflektujesz /-uje Pan na dolewkę herbaty?"

As for "how many is many" - from my experience, people don't use it that often. I have a few friends who use it every now and then, I sometimes use it myself, but I rarely, if ever, hear it coming from the mouth of other people. I take it that your experience is different?  Good for you, it's a nice word.


----------



## kknd

in my feeling use of _reflektować_ in polish nowadays (in contemporary context) is purely humoristicl—at least i use it in such way!  (and haven't met anyone uttering it without a similar disposition )


----------



## LilianaB

Do you have a feeling Kknd, that it is a reciprocal process. Whatever people who are used to Polish from 20-30 years ago find unusual or even funny at times is normal nowadays, and whatever we find normal modern speakers of Polish find humoristic? Would that be the casE, or am I exaggerating?


----------



## dreamlike

There might be some truth to it, Liliana  As far as reflektować goes, though, I think that people who use it in a jocular way (I don't know of such people), don't find funny the word itself but people who used to use it, or still use it, to make their speech sound posh. Tone of voice is also relevant here. I don't use it humorously, and neither my friends do.


----------

